# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Ý tưởng hay cho bạn nào thích DIY trượt (V-Con linear motion)

## CKD



----------

ducduy9104, KDD, minhtriet, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## KDD

Chào CKD cái ray này mình có, lâu nay bí chổ gá ray và bánh xe, bánh xe cửa sắt sợ không chính xác. Xin bạn một cao kiến, cám ơn nhé!

----------


## CKD

Cái ổ bi V ấy.. VN không có bạn (hoặc do mình tìm chưa ra) lúc trước mình có làm thì phải tiện luôn cái vòng V, gắn ổ bi vào. Nhưng phải tiện chuẩn thì độ chính xác mới cao.
Nhìn chung máy dùng cơ cấu trượt thế này.. cho độ chính xác tổng thể ở mức chấp nhận được (với các mục đích nghiêm cứu, quảng cáo v.v..)

----------


## culitruong

ổ bi V ấy lúc trước có mua một mớ về làm cửa trượt .....chuồng gà.

Mua đồ củ thôi, không biết nó lôi đâu ra cả thúng có điều nhỏ hơn trong clip. Giá củng hơi chát 2k 1 con  :Smile: 

 Tiện cái áo V  thì chắc không ngon vì chất liệu thép.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## KDD

Theo các bạn ray và ổ bi có cần khác độ cứng không? Ví dụ ray cứng hơn ổ bi ( ổ bi bằng đồng thau). Một vấn đề nữa là ray tròn, ổ tròn có và ray V ổ V cái nào chính xác hơn (vì mình có cả loại tròn), cám ơn!

----------


## culitruong

theo tui thì cứng là tốt vì thằng này chỉ lăn chứ không trượt. Còn 1 thằng mềm hơn có sao không thì....không biết, tại tớ theo chuẩn G7 mà G7 không thấy nó quy định cái này.

TRòn thì chắc ngon hơn V vì điểm tiếp xúc nó nhiều hơn.

Suy luận thôi, chưa có thực tiễn, để ngâm cứu tài liệu G7 rồi chém tiếp.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## KDD

Mình hỏi vậy vì thấy ray cửa thang máy tròn, bánh xe tròn làm bằng nhựa có vẽ rất chắt. Có lẽ khi mòn chỉ mòn một trong hai thằng thì tốt hơn (chọn bánh xe trước). Vậy bạn là có tài liệu G7 à !!!? hehe!

----------


## culitruong

Cái bánh xe thang máy tớ có biết, trong cty định kỳ là phải thay, nhưng nó khá to, làm cái này sợ bị thô. Nhưng mà cứ thử đi, chết thằng tây nào đâu. Cha Hiếu làm máy đục gỗ bằng V trượt đấy, đến giờ vẫn lụm  tiền đều đều.

Tài liệu G7 thì sắp có rồi, đợi các đồng chí chơi thêm vài chiêu khích tướng nữa nó sẽ lòi ra ngay.

----------


## CNC001

Đây cũng là một ý tưởng hay này các bác. Rất thích hợp và tiện lợi cho a em DIY.

----------


## newbieCNC

1 kiểu khác nhưng e thấy các bác tây hay dùng

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...bearing-system

Toàn bộ bản vẽ ở đây

http://makerslide.com/

----------

TLP

----------


## blueocean

Cái bi V bên TQ có bán cũng ngon lắm. Quang trọng là cái ray, ko biết kiếm đâu ra. Gia công cho chính xác chua lắm afh!

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy cái bánh xe này em cũng có vài con , hình đúc chứ k phải tiện , mua trên đê la thành -hn
chưa dùng thử nên k biết rơ ráy như nào  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diy1102

> mấy cái bánh xe này em cũng có vài con , hình đúc chứ k phải tiện , mua trên đê la thành -hn
> chưa dùng thử nên k biết rơ ráy như nào


Con này đúc rồi tiện, dùng cho cửa ray treo,.. không đảm bảo độ chính xác đâu.

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái kiểu V-Con này lúc trước mình thực hiện là ứng dụng vào máy plasma cnc, do ứng dụng không đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao nên tạm áp dụng. Vì với kích thước hệ thống lớn thì giải pháp này tiết kiệm được khá nhiều xèng.

----------


## jimmyli

kiểu này bên Tây thì dễ homemade chứ ở Vn thì chịu rồi, nguồn cung cấp nhôm định hình không có ổn định, lâu lâu bợ được 1 ít thì anh em DIY cũng khó

----------


## biết tuốt

Em thấy bác nào đó đem mài thanh v 5 đi dùng cũng ổn với máy khắc gỗ , máy  plasstma thì quá ok rồi

----------


## ahdvip

em tìm một vài đường link taobao cho anh em nào cần mua về diy nè:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...35&ns=1#detail

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...35&ns=1#detail

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...51&ns=1#detail

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...23&ns=1#detail

----------

KDD

----------

